

Ask HN: How do you find development positions in other countries.  - probinso

I am curious how you find computer science related positions away from home. I am soon to be graduating from university, and have found myself very interested in outsourcing my employment opportunities. The only way that I have found is by checking Universities in the desired location for job fair participants. Do you have better sources or strategies?
======
jdwhit2
Our niche is in electrical power systems. We're moving to Germany for a few
months this European Summer to build some relationships and learn more about
how things are run (compared to Australia). This is the procedure we've been
following to make contacts before we leave:

\- Find local (Australian) companies with a presence or relationship in
Germany \- Take their senior engineers or managers out for coffee (a phone
call or email invitation normally does the trick) \- Talk to them about their
experiences with Germany and ask who they'd recommend we contact there. \-
Send an email to their contact, explain that we'll be in their town on X dates
would they like to meet?

In your situation. You've found a job fair participant; what do you do next?

------
sotu25
You should check out a program called AIESEC, it's an international student
exchange program for jobs. I did it right after graduation and worked for a
startup real estate company in India for a year, but they have openings in
everything from development jobs to consulting all around the world. If you
got any questions about it you can shoot me and email and I'll be happy to
discuss.

